# The FBI is coming for them



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Speak up at a school board meeting and voice a dissenting opinion and Biden has ordered the FBI to visit you. Part of the problem is many parents don't want their children taught critical race theory. However teachers want it, many school boards want it, and Biden wants it. Or whoever is really running the country wants it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Wait... I thought Critical Race Theory wasn't an issue or not being taught in our schools? I mean that is what the Media and others have said. But now...if you speak out against it... the FBI could investigate you? 

Here is the issue. They also want to track any deposits over $600 in your bank accounts. You know like if anyone gets paid monthly or twice a month. The IRS will be tracking your deposits. yeah think about that.... this is in his bills being introduced.

Also "circling back" to the school stuff. Garland stated that it is because people are "intimidating and threating harm to public servants".... is what was written in his letter. You know there was many many PUBLIC SERVANTS who were being threatened for a few years by ANTIFA, BLM, protesters, etc. you know.. .POLICE. Also this is scary because what if a group of parents goes to a school board meeting to discuss any topic.... be it lunches, dress code, new parking lot, etc. If they "raise their" voices someone might considerate "threatening" and then the FBI shows up? Seriously... think about this. It could open the flood gates.

BTW.... you know how many are now saying that the F Biden chants you are hearing at sporting events and what not. They are saying... how can people be so low. How can the "republicans" act this way. Maybe they need to go into a memory study. You know for years all many on the left chanted, tweeted, etc.... F Trump. But yeah... republicans are the ones who started it. 

I am so sick of the double standards and hipocrisy. I am so sick of that people are not seeing what is happening to this country. Like I have stated many times... with laws and things all it takes is someone else in "power" or the white house and they can use these "laws" or "guidlines" the wrong way! So regaurdless on what side of the political spectrum you fall on. You need to see how these things are not good at all.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW.... dont know if it is True or not.

But i have read on a couple thread on twitter. So again.. dont know if True or not. But Garlands daughter works for a company that sells.... Critical Race Theory stuff to schools. Just something to keep an eye on if True.... but again... dont know if it is or not. I could be just as bad as coffee shop gossip right now.

BTW... remember when the media and others stated Garland was a "moderate".... doesn't seem to be does it right now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

AG Merrick Garland's Daughter Married to Co-Founder of Education Company Selling Critical Race Theory Resource Material to School Districts - The Last Refuge (theconservativetreehouse.com) 

The thing I talked about might be picking up steam...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you seen the video of the man complaining to the school board about his daughter being sexually assaulted by a transvestite in the bathroom at school? The school board called the police. The police tore his shirt off throwing him around and really got tough on him. I didn't like seeing that because I fear the police will soon have no one supporting them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes I did see that.

Also the back story on that School Board. The student who "identified" as a woman also sexually assaulted another girl in the school as well. Also that school board or school officials havent been honest in reporting other sexual assaults. They have a mark of "0" or something like that. even though a few years earlier a group of boys sodamized another student.

That is why one school board member quit. That board member was also an outspoken person for BLM and other social issues.

Things are about to hit the fan down in that school.


----------

